# Climate Strike



## tommers (Sep 19, 2019)

Is anybody taking kids out of school and going to this tomorrow? My 7 yr old has asked to go "to save the world and maybe get on telly" but I'm not sure


----------



## LDC (Sep 19, 2019)

No kids to take out, but planning on going down to support/have a look at the one here, and give out a leaflet detailing a long and withering ultra left critique of their activity. Maybe.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No kids to take out, but planning on going down to support/have a look at the one here, and give out a leaflet detailing a long and withering ultra left critique of their activity. Maybe.



That's the spirit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm on holiday so no work will be done. And I'll be on the beach so tomorrow's carbon footprint zero


----------



## chilango (Sep 19, 2019)

I might pop along to my local one.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 19, 2019)

I can't really take the day off and am not well enough for big demos but am aiming to go to the Lambeth Workers one in Windrush Square at lunchtime.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2019)

I will be going along to the central London one to take photos, though not taking any children out of school because I don't have any and that would then be a whole different matter.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 19, 2019)

Yep. Out and about . Probably end up feeling about 105.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 19, 2019)

We received an email at work saying we can "stop work for half-an-hour between 12.00 and 12.30 on 20th September as a symbolic stoppage in support of the global climate strike", but if we're busy for those 30 minutes we can do it at another time tomorrow, but not any other day. We also have to tell our line managers for Health & Safety reasons and because "the purpose of the stoppage is to show solidarity with the young people and not to disrupt the work of the university".

 

As it is, I don't start work until 12:30pm. I am kinda curious what they'd do if I just didn't show up to work, but not really curious enough to do it.


----------



## LDC (Sep 19, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> We received an email at work saying we can "stop work for half-an-hour between 12.00 and 12.30 on 20th September as a symbolic stoppage in support of the global climate strike", but if we're busy for those 30 minutes we can do it at another time tomorrow, but not any other day. We also have to tell our line managers for Health & Safety reasons and because "the purpose of the stoppage is to show solidarity with the young people and not to disrupt the work of the university".



FFS, shittest strike ever.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 19, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> FFS, shittest strike ever.


Yuuuuuup. And I know colleagues who will be thinking they're doing something by taking part. To be fair, I suppose they _are_ doing more than my "nothing at all". Someone shared a link to 'digital assets' you can add to Facebook profiles, etc, for those who "can't get away from your desk".

Our union (UNISON) won't support any action either, which was disappointing, and a comment on the strength of unions today.


----------



## chilango (Sep 19, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> FFS, shittest strike ever.



Nah. That was me joining the French General Strike in '03. I was a holiday rep. Only employee of my company on site. Nearest manager was several hours drive away. I didn't have any guests in that week so my strike consisted of not putting my company polo shirt on to sit around drinking wine and eating cheese.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 19, 2019)

I can't get out of work but a friend is taking my daughter with her kids and I hope to join them mid afternoon.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 19, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yuuuuuup. And I know colleagues who will be thinking they're doing something by taking part. To be fair, I suppose they _are_ doing more than my "nothing at all". Someone shared a link to 'digital assets' you can add to Facebook profiles, etc, for those who "can't get away from your desk".
> 
> Our union (UNISON) won't support any action either, which was disappointing, and a comment on the strength of unions today.


Oh yeah, there is a digital strike you can do if you run a website. I might see if my boss will let me do this: https://digital.globalclimatestrike.net/


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> Nah. That was me joining the French General Strike in '03. I was a holiday rep. Only employee of my company on site. Nearest manager was several hours drive away. I didn't have any guests in that week so my strike consisted of not putting my company polo shirt on to sit around drinking wine and eating cheese.


Sounds like a pretty good strike, tbh


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 19, 2019)

Mind you, I'm leaving so I could just do it anyway...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 19, 2019)

Like Lord Camomile my  union UCU has said "do something for half an hour" 

Anyway we are in a whole school meeting tomorrow so I've organised union members to join an event at lunch time in Newham at Stratford shopping centre.   (and pick up a vegan sausage roll from Gregg's at the same time )


----------



## TopCat (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm going down with a pal to have a look. 
It will be clear as to the likely outcome early on. If the plod have a screwface then it maybe will be heavy handed. 
I expect the plod to treat the main demo like the EMA protests. Set up, kettle, contain, arrest. We shall see. 
I also hope to bump into trump flag boy.


----------



## rekil (Sep 19, 2019)

One of the most expensive private schools here.

Blackrock College Urges Parents Not To Let Their Children Attend Climate Strikes


> Blackrock College in south Dublin has called Friday’s school strike for action on climate change “a tad infuriating” and urged parents of students at the fee-charging school to ensure their sons do not take part.


They're turning off the lights and bells for an hour.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 19, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> We received an email at work saying we can "stop work for half-an-hour between 12.00 and 12.30 on 20th September as a symbolic stoppage in support of the global climate strike", but if we're busy for those 30 minutes we can do it at another time tomorrow, but not any other day. We also have to tell our line managers for Health & Safety reasons and because "the purpose of the stoppage is to show solidarity with the young people and not to disrupt the work of the university".
> 
> 
> 
> As it is, I don't start work until 12:30pm. I am kinda curious what they'd do if I just didn't show up to work, but not really curious enough to do it.


So they're being offered the chance to strike during their lunch break?


----------



## redcogs (Sep 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm on holiday so no work will be done. And I'll be on the beach so tomorrow's carbon footprint zero



Did you fly to Tenerife, or walk?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 19, 2019)

redcogs said:


> Did you fly to Tenerife, or walk?


Teleport.


----------



## redcogs (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## weepiper (Sep 19, 2019)

Middle son is going to the Edinburgh march, largely because all his pals are and he considers it a skive. I have written him a letter for his regi teacher giving my permission nonetheless. I can't get out of work, but I shall sell bicycles in solidarity.


----------



## hermitical (Sep 20, 2019)

About 10 of us (out of 50) are doing a volunteer day at a local Wildlife Trust nature reserve.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2019)

redcogs said:


> Did you fly to Tenerife, or walk?


Never been to tenerife


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2019)

hermitical said:


> About 10 of us (out of 50) are doing a volunteer day at a local Wildlife Trust nature reserve.


Oh, that's a good idea! We're allowed one day of 'service time' a year which we can use for volunteering; wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## redcogs (Sep 20, 2019)

im told the nearest walkable beach to London is Ruislip (Piccadilly Line?), so your negative carbon footprint journey is just about possible.  However it lacks appeal by comparison with St Tropez? for example..

Go easy on the Pina coladas Mr Pickman sir


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2019)

Given the forecast (good) I think I'll join in by picketing the front lawn ...


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 20, 2019)

What about peeps who can't get to the action?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2019)

Some protests planned outside of the official area in London - couple of arrests already at one.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2019)

Just heading into work now, so I can walk out after ten minutes


----------



## LDC (Sep 20, 2019)

Safe space. Fantastic.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2019)

Lots of cop vans racing around the area with their lights on, wee woo wee woo. Just saw five go past towards Trafalgar Square.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2019)

A bus from somebody called "The Awesome Movement", "supporting the emergency services", handing out coffee and crisps outside Charing Cross police station???


----------



## LDC (Sep 20, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> A bus from somebody called "The Awesome Movement", "supporting the emergency services", handing out coffee and crisps outside Charing Cross police station???



Never heard of them, so just had a Google and I've just been sick through my eyes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> A bus from somebody called "The Awesome Movement", "supporting the emergency services", handing out coffee and crisps outside Charing Cross police station???


It'd be "awesome" if they'd laced the coffee handed out to the constabulary with hallucinogenics, a twist on the dead kennedys' dmso


----------



## andysays (Sep 20, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> So they're being offered the chance to strike during their lunch break?


I'm taking an extra long lunch break in solidarity with the strikers


----------



## YouSir (Sep 20, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> A bus from somebody called "The Awesome Movement", "supporting the emergency services", handing out coffee and crisps outside Charing Cross police station???



Jesus, might just go and protest them.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2019)

I think all the vans were to bring cops down to make sure the march of people from Parliament Square didn't go down whitehall or spill over anywhere else. That left at around 11 and there are still plenty of people arriving at Westminster. The main speeches and stuff are on Millbank which is not a great venue as it's just a street and nobody can see anything. This can lead to people getting bored and peeling off to do stuff elsewhere.


----------



## campanula (Sep 20, 2019)

My girls are there (arriving back at mine tonight). Not looking forward to the 8 year old prancing about, bellowing at the top of her lungs (considerable) 'Extinction, Rebellion' and 'another way is possible'. They are off on one on Sunday too. I live in the centre of town on the main marching drag and kinda like the carnivalesque drumming, music, marching and banner waving...my miserable curmudgeonly spirit tends to have a little lift at the sight of obvious solidarity...so  I am can ignore the  (naive) compliance with the police because I am seeing people who are really new to the whole protest thing...and feel that this can only be a good thing for generating wider networks - the massed protests are a fertile ground for expansion because they are so inclusive (at least the ones which troop past my house).


----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2019)

campanula said:


> ...I am can ignore the  (naive) compliance with the police because I am seeing people who are really new to the whole protest thing...and feel that this can only be a good thing for generating wider networks - the massed protests are a fertile ground for expansion because they are so inclusive (at least the ones which troop past my house).



Although it does mean that when expansion or diversification happens, the whole substrate has been liberally seeded with Special Branch.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 20, 2019)

That awesome movement, fucks sake, can't believe this is an actually existing organisation


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> That awesome movement, fucks sake, can't believe this is an actually existing organisation


Being nice to paramedics is fine, but this constant veneration of the cops is worrying. Is this a symptom of social insecurity? Everything's collapsing so people turn to them for stability and protection? Meanwhile their details are recorded, their _faces _are recorded, and the state will feel precisely no pressure from these people today


----------



## chilango (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm at the Reading one. It's fucking huge.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 20, 2019)

Seems busy in London, not that I can guess at numbers. Lots of kids.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Being nice to paramedics is fine, but this constant veneration of the cops is worrying. Is this a symptom of social insecurity? Everything's collapsing so people turn to them for stability and protection? Meanwhile their details are recorded, their _faces _are recorded, and the state will feel precisely no pressure from these people today



I thought the plan was more to get people well encsonced in the movement and culture so that they are not so easily put off the first time the filth kick the shit out of them.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2019)

YouSir said:


> Seems busy in London, not that I can guess at numbers. Lots of kids.



Understandable.  Still mourning the passing of the summer holidays...


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2019)

That's a lot of people
Nice weather too for late September.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 20, 2019)

Police trying to pressure people for details, crowd arguing a bit, someone pops up.

'My dad's in the police and I work for XR, they're just doing their job'

'Nobody wants them arresting people for nothing'

'Well *I've* been arrested'

'so..?'

And scene. At the heart I really don't think some of the XR core think about what they're doing. Getting nicked on a protest is one thing, having organisers collaborate to get you nicked for nothing because it's all fun and games is another. Still, the students they were pressuring handled it right.


----------



## chilango (Sep 20, 2019)

Cops didn't arrive till much later in Reading. They didn't turn whilst the road was being blocked but a couple escorted the march afterwards and are being pretty hands off/disinterested from what I overheard.

Protest lost a lot of people at 1ish. There's maybe a hundred or so listening to speeches now, but maybe 1000 or so at its peak at the start of the march.

Real mixed crowd. Mums and buggies. Retired Greenies. Unions. IWW, Plan C and loads and loads of school kids.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2019)

People are still arriving in London - more adults than kids now. I also find it hard to judge numbers as it's lots of individual groups in different places, but lots, tens of thousands, noticeably more than last year.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2019)

Lots of people working from home today because the Stinkies had a cycle ride through the middle of town at 8am to disrupt traffic. 

Office nearly empty.  Good effort considering that it didn't look like that many of them in the photos.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2019)

Four to five thousand in Sheffield. There were 200 at the first one in February.


----------



## LDC (Sep 20, 2019)

A few thousand or so out in Leeds, didn't feel that large or significant. Predictably shit speeches by annoying people. At least not everybody was cheering Caroline Lucas, poor Brighton.


----------



## campanula (Sep 20, 2019)

It is a tricky line to take, this police collaboration, as many protesters could see the end of careers with a criminal record. My daughter, a social worker, is already used to dancing around the dissonance of supporting people who have been at the sharp end, while simultaneously acting as an 'agent of state oppression'. Being both obviously working class and possessing a finely tuned ear for state sanctioned hypocrisy, has enabled her to do her job...but  she skates a tricky line with liberal colleagues (she has had to explain what 'gammon' is, as well as 'yellow Tory' to some of them this week and often feels out on a limb) and an arrest could really fuck up her life (as the sole earner with a young child in privately rented property, her position is always precarious). She scoffs at my worries but I have certainly been arrested and have a conviction for 'causing an affray' but since I also have others, a bit worse, I am irredeemably buggered, so hey...

In one way, the general naivety does point up the many people completely new to this civil disobedience lark so a sharp education will either galvanise them even more...or they will scuttle off back to buying Ecover and organic  halloumi.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> A few thousand or so out in Leeds, didn't feel that large or significant. Predictably shit speeches by annoying people. At least not everybody was cheering Caroline Lucas, poor Brighton.


other than the secretary of the trades council (who is, probably, the youngest person on it, at 60odd) all of ours were school students. Which got a bit repetitive and shouty, but was a bloody pleasant change.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## chilango (Sep 20, 2019)

Reading


----------



## weepiper (Sep 20, 2019)

Police Scotland estimating 10-15,000 in Edinburgh.


----------



## chilango (Sep 20, 2019)

These are big numbers, no?

The schoolkids' self-organisation is inspiring.


----------



## LDC (Sep 20, 2019)

chilango said:


> These are big numbers, no?
> 
> The schoolkids' self-organisation is inspiring.



Not wanting to pour cynicism on it, but where's it gonna go though? Where _could_ it go? The left has always been brilliant at demos, it's the bit after and beyond we're often shit at. Same with XR and other climate stuff. Maybe the whole strategy and movement needs a separate thread...?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2019)

Sur la plage les pavés


----------



## YouSir (Sep 20, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not wanting to pour cynicism on it, but where's it gonna go though? Where _could_ it go? The left has always been brilliant at demos, it's the bit after and beyond we're often shit at. Same with XR and other climate stuff. Maybe the whole strategy and movement needs a separate thread...?



Neither the old Left nor XR will have much to do with it is my guess, the students and kids out now will take it their own way. For better or worse. Watching Swappies and XR 'leaders' today just looked like a closed off hobby in the midst of a protest that didn't care.


----------



## LDC (Sep 20, 2019)

YouSir said:


> Neither the old Left nor XR will have much to do with it is my guess, the students and kids out now will take it their own way. For better or worse. Watching Swappies and XR 'leaders' today just looked like a closed off hobby in the midst of a protest that didn't care.



Every variety of leftie group (that's left alive) was out at the one in Leeds, mostly roundly ignored. XR were there and are popular though, they feel like the older (!) more action orientated wing of this thing, and that's how it feels they're a bit positioning themselves.

All feels and sounds very apolitical though. And occasional demos/days like this aren't going to go anywhere really unless there's an outside dynamic that comes into play, or the strategy changes.


----------



## redcogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 184605
> Sur la plage les pavés


Ruislip never looked better..


----------



## spitfire (Sep 20, 2019)

Cops at Bethnal Green waiting for the 4pm demo kick off in BG Gardens. Just waiting to see if Mini Fire wants to go down and will report back if she's up for it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 20, 2019)

I was busy working, so couldn't get down to the Worthing demo, apparently a few hundred turned out, they had a sit-down protest in a pedestrian only road.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 20, 2019)

About a 7k turnout in Brighton!


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## spitfire (Sep 20, 2019)

Bethnal Green Gardens.

All the cops have fucked off for obvious reasons.

Some half hearted chanting.

Swappies here with plenty of placards being held now by well meaning mc people.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 20, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Swappies here with plenty of placards being held now by well meaning mc people.



Shame the kids ain’t beating the rape apologists with their own placard sticks.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 20, 2019)

I went to the Worcester one. Absolutely minuscule.



They blocked the pedestrian crossing at Worcester Bridge thereby preventing any traffic from crossing the river Severn. However, they only did this for seven minutes and un-blocked it for three minutes (so the traffic could pass) before re-blocking for seven minutes, etc. They did this for a whole two hours!

The traffic in Worcester city centre is always terrible at rush hour. The irony is that the traffic delays this morning were much less than normal 

Everything was peaceful and friendly apart from some vile abuse from a small number vehicle drivers and pedestrians. Some drivers made a point of revving their engines hard as they passed and screeching away... only to be caught by the speed camera located a hundred metres or so along New Road


----------



## spitfire (Sep 20, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Shame the kids ain’t beating the rape apologists with their own placard sticks.



I stayed with the march as it proceeded down BG High street (m'lud). The person leading it with the megaphone was carrying a copy of Socialist Worker in a plastic bag as were a couple of other people on the periphery. XR Tower Hamlets seems to me like an SWP operation. The only other political (yeah I know) organisations I saw were a Green Party banner and a Labour councillor who I know.

Stewarding was non existent and there was a pretty hairy moment when they were crossing the big crossroads and pissed off drivers were getting a bit close to some kids that were still in the road.

I'm not particularly down on XR and I think getting people on the streets is great but the Swappies can fuck off.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2019)

Still ongoing - there were several marches around after the initial rally which weren't planned, some negotiated with the Met. Lambeth Bridge has been occupied, which I guess wasn't...



the S14 provisions by the way: Conditions imposed on Global Strike Youth 4 Climate protests


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 20, 2019)

Could only get to the end of the Cardiff one and by all accounts a fair few people had left by the time I arrived. Most impressed by the young people, they seemed committed and clear on the need for radical systemic change. There was even a very young black bloc in attendance.


----------



## gosub (Sep 20, 2019)

Do seem to get lovely weather for  climate protests


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 20, 2019)

Exeter one was pretty well attended. Haven't looked for any official numbers, but had to be a couple of thou

Stuck in the High Street


This was just what was behind me


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Apparently 'thousands' turned-out in Taunton, my old home town, a mate said it was on a par to the anti-poll tax march, which was generally estimated at 5,000.

All in all, it seems to have been very successful, both across the UK, and across the world, so well done to all concerned.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2019)

MPS Events is a great twitter feed. The other one that is really useful is TFL Traffic News, which gives the actual details of where things are in real time.


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2019)

These kids are ace. There might just be hope for us yet.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 20, 2019)

Yeah, yeah novelty banners, but this one's good


----------



## rekil (Sep 20, 2019)

Brendan O'Neill column writing itself.
_
You claim to oppose so-called climate change but what's your placard made out of? eh? eh? eh?

_


----------



## LDC (Sep 20, 2019)

Just bought this blokes' book _The Uninhabitable Earth_ on a recommendation.

Novara/Bastani interview with him here


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2019)

Hope these events make enough impact that the ripple effect of individual actions really makes the changes the world needs.
And maybe it will also apply some kicks to a few political / industrial ar5es ...

The world has less than 12 years to make the changes !


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 20, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> About a 7k turnout in Brighton!



It was big , it was also blessed with a retweet from Our Lady of Stockholm,  (PBUH).


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 20, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Hope these events make enough impact that the ripple effect of individual actions really makes the changes the world needs.
> And maybe it will also apply some kicks to a few political / industrial ar5es ...
> 
> The world has less than 12 years to make the changes !


I do some work with an organisation that plants trees. The last five years have been pretty lean times for them with a lack of funding/land. Since the climate strikes began / XR started making waves they have been deluged with offers of land, and local councils wanting plans put together. Something is shifting I think, slowly but surely.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2019)

In the last couple of decades, the trees I planted have grew some.
I don't really have room for many more and actually I perhaps should do some thinning / pruning.

Workshop heating attempts to be carbon neutral - sawdust and offcuts get burnt in the winter months.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Sep 21, 2019)

For such a backward, Brexity/Toryish, flag-waving, gammony place, Hereford had quite a surprisingly large turnout. The comments I overheard mainly consisted of 'just run the little fuckers over' and cretins in cars revving engines.  Lots of police about as well.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 21, 2019)

a_chap said:


> I went to the Worcester one. Absolutely minuscule.
> 
> View attachment 184620
> 
> ...


Our part of the world does seem to have the national reserve of cunty drivers... Fortunately they're all thick as mince as well 



Dieselpunk2000 said:


> For such a backward, Brexity/Toryish, flag-waving, gammony place, Hereford had quite a surprisingly large turnout. The comments I overheard mainly consisted of 'just run the little fuckers over' and cretins in cars revving engines.  Lots of police about as well.


Surely if they're used to 'driving' around Hereford then being stuck nose-to-tail in a perma-jam ought to be something that should come as no suprise to them by now


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 21, 2019)

Guildford had well over 1000 yesterday, tiny Godalming had 70 or so for a bike ride around town this morning for an hour, only one van gave grief, every other car either accepting or honking in support. Being a lovely day helps, but for a first ever critical mass in the town it went down well and so long as it is not pissing down I imagine the next one will be much, much bigger


----------



## chilango (Sep 21, 2019)

To answer, briefly, LynnDoyleCooper...

What was impressive about what I saw was not the political content, nor any strategic awareness but the spontaneity of the protest, emerging - largely - from below.

The number, and range, of people "just showing up". The schoolkids' energy and leadership.

XR may become an obstruction. They tried to impose their own stage management with their stupid red mime artists and telling the kids that the XR branding needed to lead the march...

I don't think the kids will pay too much attention to that.

Also there were enough counter influences to XR (Plan C, GAF, IWW the mainstream Unions etc.) to stop them becoming hegemonic.

We'll see where it goes next. I'm not going to hold my breath but it filled me with more optimism than anything has for a while.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2019)

anything that get can the youth into the habit of turning up has to be good news.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2019)

FFS.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Guildford had well over 1000 yesterday, tiny Godalming had 70 or so for a bike ride around town this morning for an hour, only one van gave grief, every other car either accepting or honking in support. Being a lovely day helps, but for a first ever critical mass in the town it went down well and so long as it is not pissing down I imagine the next one will be much, much bigger


Godalming and the surrounds are a bit hilly so it is going to need to get the young uns on the bike ride.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 21, 2019)

chilango said:


> To answer, briefly, LynnDoyleCooper...
> 
> What was impressive about what I saw was not the political content, nor any strategic awareness but the spontaneity of the protest, emerging - largely - from below.
> 
> ...


That’s great news, the XR ones up here are all about stage management too- but it’s orkney, easy to lead. I’ll watch with interest what’s unfolding.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 21, 2019)

... just had a look around and it seems kids in the outer isles (I live in a set of islands ken) went on strike of their own volition yesterday, don’t know how managed the one on the Orkney mainland was but they had the XR banners anyway. Nice!


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 22, 2019)

Sure George, it was "black bloc" to blame for the global justice movement's inability to get the forces of modern neoliberalism to abandon their exploitative ways. If people hadn't been kicking off in the background who _knows_ what you moaning at people whose wealth derived directly from doing things you didn't approve of might have achieved.

"May I buy you another glass of whine Mr Koch? I'm sure you'll abandon your involvement in the extractive industries and intensive lobbying to undermine climate science in favour of eliminating environmental regulations once I've sat you down and explained how bad it is for the planet ..."


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 184817
> 
> Sure George, it was "black bloc" to blame for the global justice movement's inability to get the forces of modern neoliberalism to abandon their exploitative ways. If people hadn't been kicking off in the background who _knows_ what you moaning at people whose wealth derived directly from doing things you didn't approve of might have achieved.
> 
> "May I buy you another glass of whine Mr Koch? I'm sure you'll abandon your involvement in the extractive industries and intensive lobbying to undermine climate science in favour of eliminating environmental regulations once I've sat you down and explained how bad it is for the planet ..."



Despite his attempts to hide them, his true colours really show through sometimes.


----------



## Jennastan (Sep 22, 2019)

my boss likes Monbiot, but I remember him from the 90s and how much of a cunt he was then too. He hasn't changed.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 184817
> 
> Sure George, it was "black bloc" to blame for the global justice movement's inability to get the forces of modern neoliberalism to abandon their exploitative ways. If people hadn't been kicking off in the background who _knows_ what you moaning at people whose wealth derived directly from doing things you didn't approve of might have achieved.
> 
> "May I buy you another glass of whine Mr Koch? I'm sure you'll abandon your involvement in the extractive industries and intensive lobbying to undermine climate science in favour of eliminating environmental regulations once I've sat you down and explained how bad it is for the planet ..."


Point taken - buy you can be sure that someone "spooky" somewhere is dusting off go-orders for a new generation of spy cops. Someone needs to warn the kids about agents provocateurs. . .


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2019)

I dunno, I'm really skeptical about even thinking about the agents provocateurs thing, it's much more complex than that, and far too easily becomes something people shout at anyone doing something they don't like.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 22, 2019)

Yeah paranoia about agents provocateurs has been used all too often as an excuse to abandon solidarity with people who've kicked off.


----------



## chilango (Sep 22, 2019)

I think being open, rooted in community and class is the best protection against provocateurs.

Ninja dress up is just asking for it. 

As is a culture of denunciation and turning on each other.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 22, 2019)

chilango said:


> Ninja dress up is just asking for it.



It is and it isn't. At the moment it comes across as offputting because as a strategy its uniformity and anonymity is alien-seeming, as well as consistently scoffed at by exactly the sort of liberal who'd like nothing more than for troublemakers to be taken off the streets.

But there's absolutely no doubt that the future of direct-action protest will have to involve some form of ninja dress-up, simply because the tech for AI-led camera-surveillance is nearly good enough that any State looking to crack down on dissent will be able to use it to arrest anyone stupid enough to leave their face clear (and if you think the British government won't resort to it you're wrong). There's a reason why face masks are so prevalent and not at all taken the piss out of in the Hong Kong protests, and there's a reason why laws have been brought in across Europe either banning face coverings or requiring them to be removed on police orders.


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2019)

chilango said:


> I think being open, rooted in community and class is the best protection against provocateurs.
> 
> Ninja dress up is just asking for it.



Think they're both needed. Ideally the later by people as part of the former. But I get the gist of where you're coming from I think, and agree.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I dunno, I'm really skeptical about even thinking about the agents provocateurs thing, it's much more complex than that, and far too easily becomes something people shout at anyone doing something they don't like.


You've never met anyone sent down because of agents provocateur I see


----------



## chilango (Sep 22, 2019)

There's a world of difference between taking precautions about getting facial ID'd when necessary and the dress up element when it's not.

That's not a new issue mind.


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You've never met anyone sent down because of agents provocateur I see



No, have you? What people have called agent provocateurs are often just undercover police, rather than actually provocateurs encouraging people to 'more extreme' activity.

I've never come across them on demos or actions despite hearing and seeing people shout that hundreds of times. And some of the times people have been called agent provocateurs from the spy cops debacle weren't that either, or at the very least the situation was less clear than that, although sometimes it's suited people to claim such for legal defence reasons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No, have you? What people have called agent provocateurs are often just undercover police, rather than actually provocateurs encouraging people to 'more extreme' activity.


Yes, yes I have


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2019)

There were a couple of animal rights people ages ago, but not heard of anyone else where they were the reason people got sent down.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 22, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 184817
> 
> Sure George, it was "black bloc" to blame for the global justice movement's inability to get the forces of modern neoliberalism to abandon their exploitative ways. If people hadn't been kicking off in the background who _knows_ what you moaning at people whose wealth derived directly from doing things you didn't approve of might have achieved.
> 
> "May I buy you another glass of whine Mr Koch? I'm sure you'll abandon your involvement in the extractive industries and intensive lobbying to undermine climate science in favour of eliminating environmental regulations once I've sat you down and explained how bad it is for the planet ..."



This is obvious unuanced bollocks from Moonboot but there is an argument to be had about when and where there is a mandate for violence and when it's just adrenalin fuelled LARPing. 

During the summit hopping years I saw a lot of pretty daft black bloc stuff.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 24, 2019)

Was big in Bristol.. some marching and road blocking and more radical bits but most people were just chilling out for the music.

Was very impressed by some of the radical young uns and their decent chants... police FIT teams (our old friends) were busy photographing away, of course.

XR had a stall and I argued with some bellend selling their books but who doesn't believe in reading and also thinks that climate change will affect everyone equally, regardless of wealth, class, gender, geography etc.  Also had some good conversations and felt inspired, too.  Something is building.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> That awesome movement, fucks sake, can't believe this is an actually existing organisation



I wonder how they are funded as according to their site, they give away £10 notes to emergency services by sticking docs enclosed sticker bags to vehicles, not to mention coffee and doughnut giveaways.

Can’t help thinking homeless people would be more  in need of such.


----------

